# Alan Partridge commentates on equestrian events



## madmav (2 August 2012)

I have a strange fondness for Mike Tucker (whose name I really want to rhyme with something) but he really is going for gold in daft commentary.
Particularly love his 'off-air' except you can hear him chats on his phone, announcing he's going off to the loo, etc. Gets virtually everyone's name and nationality wrong. And the endless, pointless statistics that he's presumably reading off a crib sheet. Alan Partridge lives!


----------



## d_morrow (3 August 2012)

Agree!   Would hate to see him replaced by a bland BBC newbie Blue Peter type which is the way things seem to be going generally. 
Another gem today - MT announced that the Irish Eventing team had finished 15th!  Chaos and confusion reigns! :0)


----------



## Mike007 (3 August 2012)

I have a certain amount of sympathy for the man. Can you immagine what it is like with all the choas and misinformation we have seen with these olympics, yet he must keep talking ! The media relies on this. I am sure he knows that half of it is nonsense. Many years ago my grandfather was a high profile BBC Radio commentator, and had to do the wedding of the queen. At one point it all went a bit quiet ,but he had to keep taklking,so he described the scene ,unfortunately....... he couldnt see anything, so he made it upHis downfall was describing the flowers , but he was no gardener so his description of the lovely blue carnations(which didnt exist ) had every gardener on the planet phoning in to find out who grewthem .It had to be true, afterall it was on the BBC


----------



## merrymeasure (3 August 2012)

Mike007 said:



			I have a certain amount of sympathy for the man. Can you immagine what it is like with all the choas and misinformation we have seen with these olympics, yet he must keep talking ! The media relies on this. I am sure he knows that half of it is nonsense. Many years ago my grandfather was a high profile BBC Radio commentator, and had to do the wedding of the queen. At one point it all went a bit quiet ,but he had to keep taklking,so he described the scene ,unfortunately....... he couldnt see anything, so he made it upHis downfall was describing the flowers , but he was no gardener so his description of the lovely blue carnations(which didnt exist ) had every gardener on the planet phoning in to find out who grewthem .It had to be true, afterall it was on the BBC

Click to expand...

LOL! That made me laugh! For what it's worth I enjoy listening to Mike Tucker. I know a lot of it is rubbish, but he does make me laugh with some of his comments. And he and Ian Stark bounce quite well off each other. The world can be miserable enough, so I'm all for him! Probably get shot down for saying this!


----------



## BBH (3 August 2012)

There are already two huge threads about 'Tuckerisms' already you may enjoy reading. One here and one in CR.


----------



## lazybee (3 August 2012)

I can't comment, as I'm away atm and am missing the whole Olympics  . I can't be as bad as that darts commentator with the north eastern accent. A couple of his I can remember are:

"there's only one word for that......magic darts"

"this is the nearest thing to public execution this side of Saudi Arabia."

Then the old classic:

"They'll be frying chips in the valleys tonight"

I'll have to have a google he's had loads.


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 August 2012)

Best one is a footy one, .......... after Raith Rovers won the cup, 
"they'll be dancing in the streets of Raith tonight"  ........... err I don't think so!
http://www.yell.com/b/Raith+Rovers+...s+Grounds+and+Stadia-Kirkcaldy-KY11SA-674195/


----------



## d_morrow (3 August 2012)

" The world can be miserable enough, so I'm all for him!"

I think we're all agreed on that!


----------



## Jazz1 (3 August 2012)

& his latest one after the dressage - watched by princess beatrice, & whats the other one?? Beatrice & who was it - well she was watched by the Royals!!


----------

